# Corel Graphics Suite X4 Fonts



## Oh Yeaus! (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm new to the Corel Graphics Suite X4 and need to use embroidery fonts for my vinyl cutter which I run through Corel. Can Corel read embroidery font extensions like, art, dst, hus, pcd, pcs, pes, vip, csd, exp, jef, pcq, pec, sew or xxx. Which one would be best for me to purchase for Corel use... rather than an embroidery machine. As you can tell, I don't know alot about Corel. Any help will be greating appreciated!!!!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

What kind of embroidery font do you need? Because most times the same fonts in Corel are available in a embroidery software.

If you know exactly what font you need .. you can simply google it and install it on computer and dump it into your Corel font folder.

Was this a font that you created in embroidery software and now you want to put it on vinyl?


----------



## Oh Yeaus! (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually, it's a interlocking initials font. I can't find the "name" to look it up and the copy I have has touching letters so What the Font can't help me. AAARRRGGGG!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

If you can post it on here someone maybe able to help..


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like you need one of the high end embroidery software packages that can convert embroidery stitch files to vectors that you can then copy/paste into Corel. I think Corel Wings might be able to do that? I have Sierra Embroidery Office Design Maxx and it can do it but I haven't had the program long enough to get that deep into it.


----------



## Oh Yeaus! (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. Just drop back and put is my motto. I actually found the font that I was looking for from another thread on this site. Thanks to ALL for the help!!!


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh Yeaus! said:


> Thanks for all the help. Just drop back and put is my motto. I actually found the font that I was looking for from another thread on this site. Thanks to ALL for the help!!!


 
where did you find that font or get it to work out?

I am wanting to cut window decals of fonts like we use for embroidery-especially thye interlocking ones.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

tfalk said:


> Sounds like you need one of the high end embroidery software packages that can convert embroidery stitch files to vectors that you can then copy/paste into Corel. I think Corel Wings might be able to do that? I have Sierra Embroidery Office Design Maxx and it can do it but I haven't had the program long enough to get that deep into it.


Ted, you just select the wireframe objects >> right-click >> Convert to Vectors >> edit if/as needed from the Object Manager list or from the Vector Sequence view >> select the final Vector art >> Save from the ribbon as EMF.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Sierra (Daniel)-

Since we got you on here.. I purchased E08 right before the the E09 update. I have the E08 user manual but I upgraded to the E09 and I can't seem to get anything to match up . I needed to add a border to a name and my special effects instructions doesn't match up from the 9 version to the 8 version (book). I need a 9 manual where do I get one?? 

Thanks


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

SierraSupport said:


> Ted, you just select the wireframe objects >> right-click >> Convert to Vectors >> edit if/as needed from the Object Manager list or from the Vector Sequence view >> select the final Vector art >> Save from the ribbon as EMF.


Click on the question mark icon at the top right corner of your screen, you can open the PDF from there.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> Sierra (Daniel)-
> 
> Since we got you on here.. I purchased E08 right before the the E09 update. I have the E08 user manual but I upgraded to the E09 and I can't seem to get anything to match up . I needed to add a border to a name and my special effects instructions doesn't match up from the 9 version to the 8 version (book). I need a 9 manual where do I get one??
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, replied to the wrong one. Click on the question mark icon at the top right corner of your screen, you can open the PDF from there.


----------



## Oh Yeaus! (Feb 18, 2009)

Really fancy interlocking fonts are available in the Harold's collection on the fontbros.com web site. Have to purchase, but WORTH every penny.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have been trying to find a vinyl cutter type font that would look like Monogram Wizards Master Circle. It us the upper font on the attached. I have it in embroidery but I want it in vinyl cutter and have been too busy/lazy to redraw all the letters needed.


----------



## amgerkin (Nov 7, 2011)

I am trying to find this first font pictured for my embroidery machine using a pes file. Do you have it available for sale or could you tell me where you purchased it from.
Thanks


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I had finally found the font. It is called VINE and can be bought at fontbros.com

We use it in the vynil cutter-just weld the design and it works very well. We also use it in Embird and it works extremely well. 

I searched for a long time for a free one and never found anything close. The $20 cost has paid for itself many times over already though.


----------

